# Cart Design



## Scott Daniel (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm looking for a design for a cart that can attach to a trailer. Has anyone seen anything like that?


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

I suspect your post is to vague. You can see people are reading it but I have no idea what you are talking about. Give us a little more detail.


----------

